# Yeast Not Dropping Out



## Fish13 (28/5/12)

I did an ale recently with pale ale malt, veinna malt and half a kilo of LLME and 20g POR.

I used the por flowers and the brew cellar premium ale yeast which according to them is similar to S-04 and i am now having a problem with either the yeast or grain protiens not dropping out of solution. Its been cold crashing for a week now at 6 degree's but the yeast is still in suspension but then when i take the test sample it slowly drops out and it has clumps floating threw it. I thought it could be an infection but the sample tastes quite good and easy to drink.

Now the clumps in the tube eventually settle to the bottom and it could be paranoia setting in as it just looks wrong/nasty/bad.

I am wondering though has anyone had this issue with this yeast? and or proteins (i used a hole tablet of whirlfoc) in grains casuing this to happen?


----------



## warra48 (28/5/12)

You presumably draw your sample from your fermenter tap?
If so, almost all of those will have some sediment drawn along with the sample. It will simply be the trub/yeast cake is somewhat disturbed when you draw your sample.
If it settles in the tube, it will have settled in your fermenter.

I don't think there's anything to be concerned about. Some yeast will stir up easier than others, while some, eg WY1968 etc, will drop and stick to the bottom like shite to a blanket.

As an aside, 6C does not sound particularly cold for cold crashing. Most would do so several degrees lower than that.


----------



## MHB (28/5/12)

I think Warra has got it, 6oC is just where chill haze starts forming but chill haze is also called temporary haze, if you get a bit cooler (like 0oC) the haze stays formed and will fall out.
S-04 is one of the best flocking yeasts on the market and highly attenuateive to boot, usually the last thing to be causing trouble.
Mark


----------



## JaseH (28/5/12)

I never get a crystal clear SG sample, but the beer is always clear after bottle conditioning and spending a couple of weeks in the fridge.


----------



## Nick JD (28/5/12)

I do this. At fermentation temps. Works a treat. You can do it to hiddeously flocculant yeasts like hefes and it'll be crystal clear.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=21879


----------



## Fish13 (28/5/12)

Thanks for the responses. The fridge is at 2 degree's but the wort states 6. My samples drawn have had the yeast look like this before so thats what i was worried about. The last time a sample looked liked that it was infected.


----------

